# Best Beretta Pistols 2022 - The Only 5 You Should Consider Today



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Why was the Beretta Pico discontinued? Looks like a great little gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lewguitar said:


> Why was the Beretta Pico discontinued? Looks like a great little gun.


It didn't sell very well.

It honestly never interested me, so I haven't kept up with it. I didn't know it was discontinued.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> It didn't sell very well.
> 
> It honestly never interested me, so I haven't kept up with it. I didn't know it was discontinued.


Maybe it's not discontinued but I did a quick search and "out of stock" and "unavailable" is all that's come up so far. The guy in the video you posted seemed to think highly of it. I thought maybe the .380 ACP ammo is too hard to find or to expensive. I found some for $25 for 50 rounds though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lewguitar said:


> Maybe it's not discontinued but I did a quick search and "out of stock" and "unavailable" is all that's come up so far. The guy in the video you posted seemed to think highly of it. I thought maybe the .380 ACP ammo is too hard to find or to expensive. I found some for $25 for 50 rounds though.


No, I just looked on the Beretta USA website after I saw this thread. The pics are there - but if you click on the gun, it does say it is no longer in production


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The Pico never really caught on. They had some problems early on and the market was getting flooded with little pocket .380s. Most of the competition were priced more attractively. Soo…I’m sure Beretta did the math and discontinued it in favor of models that sell better.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Well I guess I not doing to bad I have 2 out of the five berettas 92fs px4


----------

